# Membrane trap resonance



## nzlowie (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi guys

Thinking about building some membrane traps to supplement my rock-wool corner panels. I've been doing some reading on membrane traps and have an idea.....

Why not tune the resonance of the membrane to the frequency we need to trap? It should be very easy build a trap with a membrane that resonates at the desired frequency, changing the size or material of the membrane will change the resonant frequency. 

Ok, you can tell me now that this isn't a new idea...... I just haven't seen this anywhere which is why I've come looking for your thoughts, valid idea or won't work?

Cheers Dave


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sure - we do it all the time with our Scopus Traps. Just remember they are very narrow in scope - maybe 2/3 of one octave. They must be air tight and the depth of the internal cavity as well as the mass of the membrane impact the center frequency.


----------

